# what brand of floating decoys do you prefer?



## gingerhunter (Jan 5, 2012)

just wondering what brand of floating decoys you guys prefer.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Do you hunt gingers or do you have red hair? jk

The floaters on sale are the best! I think flocked heads on floaters make them really stand out!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

G&H on all the duck decoys and GHG goose decoys....


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

G+H mallards are what I use. They look good and last forever.


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

neither.....water hunting is a pain. corn fields is where its at!


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

i am no water hunter by any means but i hunt late season on rivers and a friend of mine brought out the dakota mallards man do they look sweet the best looking decoys for water i have seen


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of GHG Progrades for water. They make the best teal decoys and wood duck decoys you can find. 
They also can be hade on sale for pretty good prices. $25 for the teals and $35 for woodies on sale. These mixed with a few mallards, mostly hens for the first half of the season will do the trick. 
I run a mixed bag after that, but the Cabela's real image, GHG, Dakota, and G&H all make very nice Mallards.


----------



## gingerhunter (Jan 5, 2012)

i have a dozen ghg mallards, a dozen flambeu storm fronts and about two dozen carry lites. personally i like the look of the ghg better than the rest of my floating decoys


----------



## nilgooser (Oct 1, 2009)

Check out the Tangle Free's. Good decoy for the money.


----------



## schmiesing (Mar 26, 2009)

you almost cant go wrong with buying ghg hot buys if you dont want to spend much money, but if moneys not an option the progrades that ghg have in my opinon look by far the best over all other decoys


----------



## gingerhunter (Jan 5, 2012)

i have some hot buys. the only complaint i have is the heads. they are too low for me.but other than that they are a very good realistic decoy.


----------



## Wreckin Ball (Jan 6, 2012)

GHG, it helps the life of your decoys if you have money to spend on the slot bags especially for those diver strings.


----------



## schmiesing (Mar 26, 2009)

Ya thats one problem with the hot buys that they all have the low heads, but thats why I run progrades and when i need number I use the hot buys. other than the heads though there is nothing else I could complain about


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

G&H


----------



## pinny (Aug 11, 2007)

G&H

I bought 130 magnum swivel heads gradually through my 16 years of hunting and still own everyone. Nothing better. My last purchase of 12 black duck floaters was last year. I think I am done buying for a while.


----------



## surfscoter (Jun 9, 2011)

G&H

the keels will long outlast any other brand.

GHG are junk. keels break, keels fill with water freeze then break snap lock keels fall off and now you've lost the keel and rigging.


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

Dakota floating mallards are the sickest looking floaters out there


----------



## Benelli2011 (Jun 27, 2012)

No doubt, the Dakota Decoy Extreme mallrds are money! They look better on the water than actual birds and are the only dekes on the market that do not look like decoys when you look at them from a distance. They are not just blocks on the water. I would recommend these to anyone. We used them for the whole seasom last year and they still look brand new.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

My favorite band is the oldest, cheapest ones I can find on Craigslist.


----------

